# Sauerbraten for two



## giggler (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like make this dish for two.I like sour things, but all the recipies I see call for a large rump roast.

could I just marinate a sirloinn steak in vinegar and spices for a day and cook it on the grill, then serve with a gravey of the marinade and crushed ginger snaps?

I think the spices include Junniper Berries, which I may have to go look for, but maybe a bit of Gin might work!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't see why not.  And gin might just work.  I think gingersnaps are the key to good sauerbraten.

Do you have junipers in your yard?

Edit:  Gah!  Sauerbraten is traditionally made from horse!  Though thankfully other meats are used.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 6, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I don't see why not.  And gin might just work.  I think gingersnaps are the key to good sauerbraten.
> 
> Do you have junipers in your yard?
> 
> Edit:  Gah!  Sauerbraten is traditionally made from horse!  Though thankfully other meats are used.



That explains why it needs to marinate for three days!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 6, 2015)

My go to meat is regular beef stew meat. The last batch I made, I bought a beef knuckle and cut it into cubes myself. I use a draw string bag to hold the spices, which include, Juniper berry, black pepper corns, whole cloves, bay leaves and yellow mustard seeds. The marinade includes chopped onion and carrots, water and cider vinegar. The marinade is brought to a boil and then cooled to room temperature. The cubed meat is put in a non reactive container and the marinade is added. Refrigerate at least 3 days and up to 7 days. The longer it marinates, the more sour it gets. When ready to cook, remove spice bag, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer until beef is tender and add ginger snaps to thicken. It is best served over kartoffelklosse.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 7, 2015)

Buy a rump roast and cut it down for more meals. 

I've not made one in years and should do it again.

When I lived in Germany the gal next door was from
Bonn originally. She said their tradition was to use ginger
bread cake to make the sauce. I got a cake recipe from
a church cookbook and it was fantastic. I only used a
small portion of the cake so there was plenty for dessert 
with fresh whipped cream for topping. After all these years
I cannot find that cake recipe.

I'll do another for an Oktoberfest dinner.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> Buy a rump roast and cut it down for more meals.
> 
> I've not made one in years and should do it again.
> 
> ...



The following is a five star recipe for a gingerbread cake recipe. 

Gingerbread Cake Recipe - Food.com

It is an old recipe, so it might just be what you are looking for. It was her grandmother's recipe from the 1930's.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 8, 2015)

When I was growing up, our family would spend a couple of Sundays every month at my grandmother's house having dinner. She was a first generation German immigrant, and Sauerbraten was one of her specialties. We didn't have it often because it took several days to prepare, so it was more of a special occasion dish. 

I still make it once in a while, although I've varied the recipe slightly. My grandmother's recipe (which I assume was handed down to her) called for the addition of white wine to the marinade. Grandma was a teetotaler, though, and never added it, instead using apple juice in place of the wine. I've gone back to using wine in the recipe. In her day, I assume the wine used would've been something like Riesling. Instead I usually use a dry red wine. 

Grandma didn't add gingersnaps or cake to her gravy. She just made a roux of flour and butter and added pan drippings, along with some of the marinade to make gravy. With the apple juice, it was sweet enough as is.

You could probably get away with using a smaller piece of meat, although it would probably affect the time in the marinade. My recipe suggests 3-5 days. I would definitely cut it down to 2-3 days, lest you end up with a very vinegary roast.

The other option would be to marinate a larger roast, then cut it up into smaller pieces and freeze. That would give you a few meals.

By the way, the old recipe I have calls for "stew meat." I don't know what that translates to in today's world, but I'm fairly certain my grandmother used bottom round.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2015)

This is a recipe from an old German restaurant in Syracuse, it's gone now, called Gruen's.  

This recipe is a little different it uses a pressure cooker, some citrus, catsup, and no gingersnaps.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...-gruens/bbf94eae-bcbb-478b-b6f4-2e6998013cfa/


----------

